# Paragonare una donna a Monica Levinski è reato



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2009)

*Paragonare una donna a Monica Levinski è reato*

11/12/2008 Secondo la Cassazione infatti in tal modo si commette un reato di diffamazione che da anche diritto al risarcimento dei danni. La quinta sezione penale della Corte (sentenza 44887/2008) ha rilevato infatti che il paragone con la Lewinski e' ''gravemente offensivo'' per una donna e su queste basi ha accolto il ricorso di una signora pugliese che era stata accusata da un avvocato di fare delle ''farneticazioni uterine'' e di avere una ''natura lewinskiana''. La vicenda finiva davanti al giudice di pace che però aveva assolto l'imputato ritenendo che l'espressione non si dovesse considerare offensiva. In secondo grado il Tribunale bocciando la decisione del Giudice di Pace riconosceva che in effetti in quelle espressioni poteva ravvisarsi il reato di diffamazione. Anche la sentenza del Tribunale però non aveva soddisfatto la donna perché non aveva tenuto conto in pieno delle sue richieste avanzate come parte civile costituita. Insomma c'è voluto l'intervento della Cassazione per riconoscere finalmente alla donna il diritto ad essere integralmente indennizzata. La Corte non ha mancato di rimarcare come l'espressione 'farneticazioni uterine' è frutto di un retaggio maschilista e gravemente offensivo e che l'attribuzione di una 'natura lewinskiana' è gravemente lesiva della reputazione. Di tale connotazione di gravità dovrà tenere conto ora il Tribunale di foggia ''ai fini della quantificazione del danno''.

Fonte www.info-legal.it


----------



## Old Benedetto (30 Gennaio 2009)

*Un vero peccato !*



Mari' ha detto:


> 11/12/2008 Secondo la Cassazione infatti in tal modo si commette un reato di diffamazione che da anche diritto al risarcimento dei danni. La quinta sezione penale della Corte (sentenza 44887/2008) ha rilevato infatti che il paragone con la Lewinski e' ''gravemente offensivo'' per una donna e su queste basi ha accolto il ricorso di una signora pugliese che era stata accusata da un avvocato di fare delle ''farneticazioni uterine'' e di avere una ''natura lewinskiana''. La vicenda finiva davanti al giudice di pace che però aveva assolto l'imputato ritenendo che l'espressione non si dovesse considerare offensiva. In secondo grado il Tribunale bocciando la decisione del Giudice di Pace riconosceva che in effetti in quelle espressioni poteva ravvisarsi il reato di diffamazione. Anche la sentenza del Tribunale però non aveva soddisfatto la donna perché non aveva tenuto conto in pieno delle sue richieste avanzate come parte civile costituita. Insomma c'è voluto l'intervento della Cassazione per riconoscere finalmente alla donna il diritto ad essere integralmente indennizzata. La Corte non ha mancato di rimarcare come l'espressione 'farneticazioni uterine' è frutto di un retaggio maschilista e gravemente offensivo e che l'attribuzione di una 'natura lewinskiana' è gravemente lesiva della reputazione. Di tale connotazione di gravità dovrà tenere conto ora il Tribunale di foggia ''ai fini della quantificazione del danno''.
> 
> Fonte www.info-legal.it


La mitica Monica rappresenta nell'immaginario maschile la devota, intraprendente e funzionale assistente personale che ogni colletto bianco desiderebbe avere con se in ufficio - magari con una rotazione trimestrale con altre altrettanto valide giovani stagiste - e che viceversa ogni moglie vede, chissà poi perchè, come il fumo agli occhi.
Unica accortenza: insegnarle sin dal primo giorno dove è  ubicata la tintoria più vicina alla sede dell'ufficio ......


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Gennaio 2009)

Allora potrei essere denunciato da quell'addetto ai computer della ditta, a cui ho chiesto, avendolo trovato sotto la scrivania: "Cosa fai li in posizione Lewinsky?!" ;o)


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Gennaio 2009)

...


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Febbraio 2009)

*benedetto*



Benedetto ha detto:


> La mitica Monica rappresenta nell'immaginario maschile la devota, intraprendente e funzionale assistente personale che ogni colletto bianco desiderebbe avere con se in ufficio - magari con una rotazione trimestrale con altre altrettanto valide giovani stagiste - e che viceversa ogni moglie vede, chissà poi perchè, come il fumo agli occhi.
> Unica accortenza: insegnarle sin dal primo giorno dove è ubicata la tintoria più vicina alla sede dell'ufficio ......


 
ma manco un po'.

e comunque sminuisci coloro che appartengono al tuo sesso affermando qesta verità .


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ...


chettiridi tu


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> 11/12/2008 Secondo la Cassazione infatti in tal modo si commette un reato di diffamazione che da anche diritto al risarcimento dei danni. La quinta sezione penale della Corte (sentenza 44887/2008) ha rilevato infatti che il paragone con la Lewinski e' ''gravemente offensivo'' per una donna e su queste basi ha accolto il ricorso di una signora pugliese che era stata accusata da un avvocatodi fare delle ''farneticazioni uterine'' e di avere una ''natura lewinskiana''. La vicenda finiva davanti al giudice di pace che però aveva assolto l'imputato ritenendo che l'espressione non si dovesse considerare offensiva. In secondo grado il Tribunale bocciando la decisione del Giudice di Pace riconosceva che in effetti in quelle espressioni poteva ravvisarsi il reato di diffamazione. Anche la sentenza del Tribunale però non aveva soddisfatto la donna perché non aveva tenuto conto in pieno delle sue richieste avanzate come parte civile costituita. Insomma c'è voluto l'intervento della Cassazione per riconoscere finalmente alla donna il diritto ad essere integralmente indennizzata. La Corte non ha mancato di rimarcare come l'espressione 'farneticazioni uterine' è frutto di un retaggio maschilista e gravemente offensivo e che l'attribuzione di una 'natura lewinskiana' è gravemente lesiva della reputazione. Di tale connotazione di gravità dovrà tenere conto ora il Tribunale di foggia ''ai fini della quantificazione del danno''.
> 
> Fonte www.info-legal.it


 
cambiasse mestiere il fallocratico avvocato.


----------



## Old *Strawberry* (3 Febbraio 2009)

se dovessi essere paragonata alla lewinski per quello per cui è balzata alla cronaca mondiale, io mi sentirei gratificata (e penso anche la persona che me lo direbbe)...


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> se dovessi essere paragonata alla lewinski per quello per cui è balzata alla cronaca mondiale, io mi sentirei gratificata (e penso anche la persona che me lo direbbe)...


AH si?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per caso sei in campagna "Promotion"?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH si?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> se dovessi essere paragonata alla lewinski per quello per cui è balzata alla cronaca mondiale, io mi sentirei gratificata (e penso anche la persona che me lo direbbe)...


non vorrei dire, ma non è che sia balzata alla cronaca mondiale per una particolare bravura nella pratica, ma solo per il proprietario del salsicciotto eh


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> non vorrei dire, ma non è che sia balzata alla cronaca mondiale per una particolare bravura nella pratica, ma solo per il proprietario del salsicciotto eh


che secondo me è pure di bocca buona


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

effettivamente per essere il presidente degli stati uniti si è scelto un bel roitone per farsi fare una pompa.
ma poi minchia....tenersi il vestitino zozzo di schizzo!!
una pompa si regala!!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> se dovessi essere paragonata alla lewinski per quello per cui è balzata alla cronaca mondiale, io mi sentirei gratificata (e penso anche la persona che me lo direbbe)...









Non è difficile. 

e non servono nemmeno letioni private.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> effettivamente *per essere il presidente degli stati uniti si è scelto un bel roitone per farsi fare una pompa*.
> ma poi minchia....tenersi il vestitino zozzo di schizzo!!
> una pompa si regala!!


Magari è bravissima tecnicamente... certo JFK aveva gusti migliori!


----------

